# Ashton Shawlette Free Pattern



## stevieland

The Ashton Shawlette thread has returned! I am offering the pattern free of charge to all of you lovely KP members to thank you for your support and encouragement of my design efforts. I was advised by the site that the preferred method of offering materials to members is via direct download, so I have attached a PDF file of the 10-page pattern below. (Click "download" right above the first picture.)

*Please scroll down for pictures of the shawl in two versions and the pattern link.*

Ashton is an excellent pattern to knit as your first lace shawl. It is currently offered as a chart-only pattern (no written out row-by-row instructions.) But please dont let that stop you from trying the pattern! My large, easy-to-follow charts with detailed instructions on how to read them are perfect for anyone who wants to venture into using charts for the first time.

In order to provide even more help for knitters new to charts and lace, the pattern includes a 4-page Tutorial with step-by-step instructions on how to read the charts as well as detailed notes on yardage requirements, how to increase the size, how to block a shawl and lace knitting tips. I use a lot of color coding, so please print the pattern out in color if you can. And if you still have any problems, I am always available for questions via PM.

The shawl was designed for about one skein of sock yarn and will measure about 52" x 26" if knitted with most fingering weight yarns. (Info on how to increase the size is included.) The nice thing about the pattern is that is will look equally nice with solid, tonal or very variegated yarns. Natural fibers are suggested, as they will block out more crisply for a nicer edge.

And there is even better news now! In a separate thread in the Main section of the forum, I am starting an Ashton Shawlette Knit-a-Long (KAL). Anyone who is knitting the shawl can participate in this group knitting experience.

Any comments or questions about the shawl should be posted in the KAL thread since this thread is only for the pattern listing.

This link http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46154-1.html#767923 will take you directly to the KAL thread for more details.

I hope you enjoy knitting the Ashton Shawlette.

*THE PATTERN LINK IS DIRECTLY ABOVE THE FIRST PICTURE TO THE RIGHT. CLICK ON THE WORD DOWNLOAD TO GET THE PATTERN.*


----------

